# Amare poked in eye, may don goggles



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Good thing this is not serious as this could have been.

link



> Phoenix Suns forward Amare Stoudemire missed practice Thursday with a partially torn iris after being poked in the eye during practice Wednesday.
> 
> Suns center Boris Diaw inadvertently poked Stoudemire in the right eye during practice, and Stoudemire awoke Thursday with swelling and blurred vision.
> 
> ...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

So is he gonna wear that mask that Rip Hamilton has or truly goggles ?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Goggles, if he does it. A mask won't protect his eyes.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Is this what Terry Porter is teaching the Suns? 3 Stooges defense?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If Boris Diaw hurts Amare in any serious way, I will be the one with the pitch fork, leading the witch hunt for him.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> If Boris Diaw hurts Amare in any serious way, I will be the one with the pitch fork, leading the witch hunt for him.


No it's okay, Diaw just helped Amare tap into the rec-spec power! Think about it. The most powerful players in the history of the NBA wore them. This is like giving batman his utility belt or Superman that little curl of hair on his forehead.....


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Ouch, and hope it'll be fine in time.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

****ing Boris Diaw.. :rofl:

That sounds like it hurts though, torn iris..


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Update:

Amare will miss 2 weeks, and will wear goggles his entire career in fear of injuring it again.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Maybe I'm strange, but I find it weird that he's going to wear goggles for the rest of his career because of this. This was a freak injury, and is just as prone to happen again as any other freak injury.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Hes just a little scared, and rightfully so after temporarily losing some eye sight. He might wear goggles until his eye is completely healed and he regains confidence in it again. He'll probably get rid of the goggles in 4 months time. I did the same with a teeth guard lol


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Man that would really suck.. Amare needs to drop Diaw.. :yes:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Once the he gets the rec specs continually knocked off his face or knocked crooked by opposing players, he'll probably give it up.


----------

